# Canon Camera Matching Profiles for CameraRAW



## pzyber (May 14, 2021)

Since Adobe still haven't created any Camera Matching profiles for my Ra I decided to fix it myself by modifying the one for the R. I've now done the same to some other models that lacked Camera Matching profiles. It might not be perfect for all the cameras but it's better then nothing.

I've created Camera Matching Profiles for the following cameras:

Canon EOS 1D X Mark III
Canon EOS 90D
Canon EOS 850D
Canon EOS 250D
Canon EOS R5
Canon EOS R6
Canon EOS Ra
Canon EOS RP
Canon EOS M6 Mark II
Canon EOS M50 Mark II
Canon EOS M200

They are available for download at my website for anyone that wants to try them out.








Canon camera profiles


I recently bought a Canon Ra and found out that Adobe had not added any Camera Matching profiles for the camera to CameraRAW. I eventually found out that basically all new Canon cameras since the seco




www.jimmynordstrom.se


----------



## privatebydesign (May 15, 2021)

Sweet, what process and methodology did you use, out of interest? I looked into making them with Lumariver and the Color Checker SG, but decided against the $500 investment as getting accurate/true to Canon profiles was still very time consuming and at the end of the day I don’t actually care about. 

Getting close to ‘neutral’ is easy enough and gets me as close as I need for consistency purposes.


----------



## Viggo (May 15, 2021)

Thanks for sharing! Also curious about the process..


----------



## pzyber (May 16, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> Sweet, what process and methodology did you use, out of interest? I looked into making them with Lumariver and the Color Checker SG, but decided against the $500 investment as getting accurate/true to Canon profiles was still very time consuming and at the end of the day I don’t actually care about.
> 
> Getting close to ‘neutral’ is easy enough and gets me as close as I need for consistency purposes.



Yeah I decided against that too since I don't own all the equipment needed nor Cameras to create profiles with Adobe accuracy. So what I did was that I downloaded sample images from the cameras. Then I copied the old Camera Matching profiles from another Camera, the closest one I could find in sensor technology etc. Then I compared the Adobe Standard profiles for the old and the new cameras since Adobe provides these even for the latest cameras. After the comparision I new the differences roughly between the cameras and could transfer some of those differences over to the old Camera Matching profiles to create the new ones. To compared them I converted them to XML format with dcpTool. Then I used the downloaded sample images and used CameraRaw to adjust and verify that they looked okay. More could be done to the files to make them even more accurate but that would require some programming and automation.


----------



## nikkito (May 28, 2021)

hey jimmy, i wrote to you on instagram, check the messages. Thanks so much for your profile!!!!


----------

